# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Помогите! Друг хочет умереть?

## A.Z.Wew

Я не знаю что делать, говорит жизнь фигня и ничего хорошего в неё нет, на попытки спросить что конкретно случилось просто игнорирует и молчит. Говорит наглотается снотворного и утонет в ванной!!! Что делать? Как мне его отговорить не делать этого?

----------


## Игорёк

Я тоже самое говорил и другу и брату, они поржали и послали куда подальше. И сейчас я понимаю что это было правильно.. чем больше идти на поводу, тем дольше будет нытьё твоего друга. Врятли ты чем-то сможешь ему помочь..
какая у него проблема ? что не устраивает ?

----------


## moriablanda

"что конкретно случилось" может заткнуть человека. Он может не знать как ответить на этот вопрос, потому что не случилось ничего. Жизнь у него случилась, такая, какую от имеет. Она ему не нравится и не знает что с ней делать, возможно, тупо даже лень, но вч какой-то момент все это стало невыносимо. В любом случае, "в чем причина ТВОЕГО СОСТОЯНИЯ"  может дать ему больше почвы для изъяснений. Даже если и не получится разобрать его проблему, в ней можно изобразить участие. Возможно, он хочет внимания, но разве это плохо? Ему нужно внимание, а тебе - человек. Вот и дай ему это внимание, только не давай садиться на шею. ИМначе будет только хуже.

----------


## Анонимус

Ммм, насколько знакомы эти слова. При мне грозились:

1) Броситься под машину
2) Повеситься
3) Поиграть в скрипача (лезвием на руках, конечно же, а некоторые даже играли)
4) Утопиться
5) Застрелиться (для особо привилегированных)
6) Отравиться
7) Сброситься с высотного здания

Героем ни стал ни один(на), т.к. была банальная игра на публику. Настоящий тру-СУ никогда не даст другому человеку понять, что он собирается сделать именно для того, чтобы тот не стал его отговаривать, сидеть с ним, поддерживать, в общем принимать действия по предотвращению данного, с позволения сказать, ритуала. Открыто изъявляют о своих "желаниях" обычно те, кто хочет обратить внимание на себя, другими словами, велика вероятность, что он просто хочет вызвать у Вас жалость к себе любимому.

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Многое зависит от самого человека. Кто-то скажет, кто-то нет. Начинают молчать, а часто и радоваться жизни перед самим шагом.
Если он говорит об этом, значит, у него есть проблема. Но скорее всего он запутался и ему просто нужна поддержка. А вам - терпение.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Естественно, что перед самим СУ он ничего говорить не будет. Он, Я уверен, унамекался весь до этого. Тольк часто это поздно вспоминается.

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Я об этом и говорю.

----------


## BWo13lf

забей и не трогай его, отлежится, подумает и всё норм будет, мысли мож и остануться а вот совершить на 90% я уверен что он не сможет, так как ща кричит об этом, хочет жалости, но жалеть его ненадо, привыкнет и будет ныть, оставь, хочешь выпей жёстко с ним))) кстате может помоч выяснить мотивы

----------


## Герда

> Я не знаю что делать, говорит жизнь фигня и ничего хорошего в неё нет, на попытки спросить что конкретно случилось просто игнорирует и молчит. Говорит наглотается снотворного и утонет в ванной!!! Что делать? Как мне его отговорить не делать этого?


 Как что делать?
Проинструктируй как правильно совершить СУ и наверняка. Что бы овощем или инвалидом не стал.
По моему опыту, после этого вряд ли захочет что с собой делать. 
А если и свершит сиё, то меньше мучиться будет.)

----------


## Влад

> Настоящий тру-СУ никогда не даст другому человеку понять, что он собирается сделать именно для того, чтобы тот не стал его отговаривать, сидеть с ним, поддерживать, в общем принимать действия по предотвращению данного, с позволения сказать, ритуала. Открыто изъявляют о своих "желаниях" обычно те, кто хочет обратить внимание на себя, другими словами, велика вероятность, что он просто хочет вызвать у Вас жалость к себе любимому.


 А я знаю человека который в открытую говорил о своих намерениях, и при этом покончил с собой. Так что не надо говорить за всех и делать обобщающие выводы.

----------


## снежок

Если вы действительно  ему друг то должны в первую очередь предупредить его родителей о том что вашему другу плохо и ему нужна реальная помощь.и чем быстрее вы это сделаете тем быстрее поможите ему. и ненужно мучаться от того что вы якобы предали его сказав об этом поверте гораздо мучительнее потом будет думать что вы несмогли ему помочь а будет поздно..ваши взгляды на жизнь и убеждения что все наладиться несмогут переменить его взгляды на жизнь и попытки суицыда будут продолжаться пока человек просто неустанет и неперейдет черту..если он вам говорит о том что хочет покончить с соой это не просто слова а крик о помощи и вам с ним несправиться..тут нужна помощь врача...я призываю всех у кого подобная ситуация нескрывайте от родителей о проблеммах их детей  бывает очень позно когда уже нечего неизмениш...я знаю многих людей какие знали что у их друзей такие проблеммы но молчали пытались сами справиться но не вышло и их угрызения совести пройдут конечно со временем  но думаю свой отпечаток оставят на всю жизнь..

----------

